# Small Monitors?



## Operation-Goanna (Mar 23, 2017)

For the last yr or so I've been into monitors, and because of the lack of space I can't get a V.indicus or really anything 2 ft+ so i've made a list of monitors.
Black headed monitor (small subspecies)
Ridge tailed/acky monitor
Pygmy mulga/stripe tailed monitor
Short tailed monitor.


I live in Vic, and am willing to get a advanced wildlife licence for my monitor.I currently own one bluey.
The biggest terrarium would be 5x2.5x2.5ft


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 23, 2017)

Welcome to APS. Sounds like you already have, but make sure you do your research. Monitors are very different to other lizards, especially larger ones.
Out of the list above, personally I would choose an ackie. They are almost bullet-proof, and are probably the least skittish of the above. With a lot of time and patience, you can get to the stage of tong-feeding, and then handling, if you wish.
Great little monitors, and if you get more than one (get them from the same clutch if you do) they are very entertaining.


----------



## saximus (Mar 23, 2017)

I wouldn't start with tristis; you'll never see it/them, especially if it's in a high traffic area. Also, good luck finding brevicauda.

Out of the other two, it's pretty much a flip of the coin but I've always had a soft spot for gilleni.


----------



## Operation-Goanna (Mar 23, 2017)

saximus said:


> I wouldn't start with tristis; you'll never see it/them, especially if it's in a high traffic area. Also, good luck finding brevicauda.
> 
> Out of the other two, it's pretty much a flip of the coin but I've always had a soft spot for gilleni.


I remember when I Saw my first gilleni in a friends collection, it was one of the reasons I got into monitors.


----------



## Operation-Goanna (Mar 23, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> Welcome to APS. Sounds like you already have, but make sure you do your research. Monitors are very different to other lizards, especially larger ones.
> Out of the list above, personally I would choose an ackie. They are almost bullet-proof, and are probably the least skittish of the above. With a lot of time and patience, you can get to the stage of tong-feeding, and then handling, if you wish.
> Great little monitors, and if you get more than one (get them from the same clutch if you do) they are very entertaining.


Are you sure about the brevicauda? From the videos of the wild ones I've seen they've just hissed, not run. I may be wrong with this assumption seeing not much is known on them. And if you are right about them then a may get two ackies, how big of a terrarium would I need for two?


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 23, 2017)

Bigger is better than smaller with monitors. For two ackies, you will need at least a 4 or 5 ft tank, with plenty of depth too; if 4 ft, you would want at least 2 ft depth, to give them plenty of room.


----------



## Operation-Goanna (Mar 23, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> Bigger is better than smaller with monitors. For two ackies, you will need at least a 4 or 5 ft tank, with plenty of depth too; if 4 ft, you would want at least 2 ft depth, to give them plenty of room.


mhm, as I said the enclosure would be 5 by 2.5 by 2.5 feet.


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 23, 2017)

Sorry, I was replying to your last post.
That is a perfect size for two.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Mar 23, 2017)

saximus said:


> I wouldn't start with tristis; you'll never see it/them, especially if it's in a high traffic area. Also, good luck finding brevicauda.



I agree with this. My experience with tristis monitors is that they're very secretive, easily prone to stress, and can be finicky eaters. However, my trio are wild caught. I'm not sure whether captive bred specimens are more easier going. My trio will venture out when I'm doing quiet activities, and they don't seem to particularly mind my presence so long as I'm not loud, not too near, or making sudden movements. They tend to disappear when visitors are around though. Oddly enough, they like to come out when the TV or radio are on.

Hmm, and nice avatar Operation-Goanna.


----------



## Operation-Goanna (Mar 23, 2017)

Oshkii said:


> I agree with this. My experience with tristis monitors is that they're very secretive, easily prone to stress, and can be finicky eaters. However, my trio are wild caught. I'm not sure whether captive bred specimens are more easier going. My trio will venture out when I'm doing quite activities, and they don't seem to particularly mind my presence so long as I'm not loud, not too near, or making sudden movements. They tend to disappear when visitors are around though. Oddly enough, they like to come out when the TV or radio is on.
> 
> Hmm, and nice avatar Operation-Goanna.


Caught me out, I'll change it , lol


----------



## Nero Egernia (Mar 23, 2017)

I guess it's all right so long as you don't claim the image as your own. Although it would have been nice if you asked permission prior to using it.


----------



## Operation-Goanna (Mar 23, 2017)

Oshkii said:


> I guess it's all right so long as you don't claim the image as your own. Although it would have been nice if you asked permission prior to using it.


Welp, I changed it.


----------



## Macras (Mar 27, 2017)

Operation-Goanna said:


> For the last yr or so I've been into monitors, and because of the lack of space I can't get a V.indicus or really anything 2 ft+ so i've made a list of monitors.
> Black headed monitor (small subspecies)
> Ridge tailed/acky monitor
> Pygmy mulga/stripe tailed monitor
> ...



I own stripe tailed monitors as well as Ackies.
My stripe tailes are all wild caught, but not only don't like being handle, but are quite difficult to handle, small agile and awesome escape artists. they are fun to watch at times, but pretty timid generally.
Ackies are much more manageable, although I haven't had mine that long, he's OK being handled and seems to like a little interaction etc. The only problem with feeding is you do need to watch your fingers when they are hungry, they don't discriminate at all. Maybe not as fun to watch as the stripe tailed monitors, they don't jump and run around as enthusiastically, but all round a better option for most I think.


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 27, 2017)

Ackies do indeed jump and run around, at least when there's more than one. We only have the one red one now, and the only time he runs around is at food time, chasing crickets. When we had a yellow trio, they were like crack addicts, bask then run around like madmen, and then bask again, repeat. They never did work out the background was fake, as they would leap from the basking rock and face plant on the glass, trying to jump onto the rocks on the photo. Better than any reality TV crap.


----------



## Smittiferous (Mar 27, 2017)

The three gillens are like that... periods of rest interspersed with frantic bursts of scurrying curiosity broken up by very short pit-stops under the basking spots. Very entertaining.


----------



## Operation-Goanna (Mar 27, 2017)

So from what I'm hearing, stripe taileds are better if you don't want to handle the lizard but just watch, while ackies are better handlers.. Correct?


----------

